# Webcam Recording Software?



## LexKitten (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi!

I have a MacBook with OS X 10.5 installed. My laptop has a built in webcam at the top of the screen, which Ive used before in Skype.

Id like to use this webcam to record videos of myself to put on youtube. What kind of software should I use to record from this webcam? Ive heard QuickTime Pro 7 can do this, but I was hoping there might be a free alternative

Are there any other programs that will record from this webcam?

Thankyou!

<3 Lex


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 29, 2008)

Just use iMovie: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2264?viewlocale=en_US#two


----------



## LexKitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks alot! I'll try that out =)


----------

